# Sea Salt vs. Kosher



## mattyoc20 (Dec 15, 2013)

I am using Pops Brine with some bacon.  Its been in the brine a little over week now.  I know his receipt calls for sea salt.  I didn't have any so i just used regular kosher salt.  I don't believe that to be an issue but i figured i'd better ask. Is that OK?  Thanks for the help.


----------



## woodcutter (Dec 15, 2013)

Both kinds of salt work in the brine. Sea salt has almost twice the sodium so you use less than Kosher. I made some fresh brats a while ago and dumped sea salt instead of kosher, had to double the recipe to catch up with the salt level.


----------



## venture (Dec 15, 2013)

As stated above, depends on your recipe?

Sea salt vs Kosher?  Who cares?

Except that different grinds give you a different amount of NACL when measured by volume!

If you can measure by weight, I would recommend that, but many recipes do not come by weight?

I would follow your recipe and make adjustments after you have some experience?

Other than that, I have no preference between Sea and Kosher.

It is usually recommended to stay away from any Iodized salt for brining. Many, but not all, table salts are Iodized. And table salts will be VERY dense when measured by volume.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## infosa (Dec 19, 2013)

Mmm, very tasty plat! I love it! Nowadays, sea salt is one of best tools for gourmet tasks. You can use normal salt but you will need more quantity. I would recommend you buy gourmet sea salt. Look at this http://www.infosa.com/en/salt/type/Gourmet-Salts-3

Bon appetit


----------

